# Side effects after stopping the pill...what's your experience??



## Ahlife:)

What were your side effects the first month you were off the pill? I honestly think I might be pregnant...but I keep trying to convince myself it's just my body going back to normal after the pill. However, I've been off for a month and I would think these "side effects" would be wearing off by now...wouldn't they?
What did you feel like and how long did it take to go back to normal?


----------



## belladonna

I've been off it for about 3 weeks now- feeling really crap- but I have lost 2kg! yay!

I have had so many pg symptoms- but have done so many tests and all bfn, they include;
nausea
increased sense of smell
bigger/fuller boobies- also nipple darker with the little raised bumps (I forget what they are called)
no withdrawal bleed or period
funny taste in my mouth- food doesn't taste too good :(
extreme tiredness

and loads of other wierd niggles.

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Natsters

I've been off the pill for just over 3 months and had no withdrawal symptoms until now! I too have what could be passed off as pregnancy symptoms, mega sleepy, sore boobs, going to the loo more often, nausea, dizziness, bloated, mega tearful and moody yet the test says negative.

Everyone is different, my GP said it can take between 6 months to a year to be fully out of your system.

Have you had a proper period yet? At least when they become regular you know your body is on the road to normality!!

Joys of hormones I guess.

Hope you're not feeling too crappy.

N x


----------



## Ahlife:)

Ughhh.... it's discouraging to hear that it can take 6 months to a year! Iam so tired of feeling like crap! I'm glad to know it's normal though...


----------



## belladonna

Oh year I forgot the moodiness and tearfulness. I have been crying at the tiniest thing!


----------



## MrsVenn

I'm with you on this..I created a thread too saying how 'iffy' I was feeling. I stopped at the beginning of July and have experienced complete loss of appetite, weight loss (didn't really need to lose any but hey!), nausea, very upset tum, dizziness, fainted once, getting tired very easily and very emotional from time to time.

I had a normal withdrawl bleed and now waiting for AF..whenever that will be. 

Hold in there, today I'm feeling a little better and stomached dinner so it'll get easier I'm sure. Chin up girl! xxx


----------



## cking

My periods where messed up, my cycle started at 28 days and over several month settled at 33 days.

Also I had pregnancy symptom every month too which was really annoying as I kept thinking I could be pregnant haha


----------



## Kates1122

well i went drom 28 day cycles to 33 too, so of course i thought i was pregnant, i had nausea cramps tummy aches and my face broke out, which i had all of those things when i was preg.... the body can definitely play tricks on u


----------



## lori

I was very lucky to have pretty regular cycles after stopping the pill, but the first month off was a nightmare. I had ridiculous ovulation pains (the only time I've ever felt them), was nauseous, gassy, bloated, emotional, etc. I was convinced I was pregnant because my body was such a wreck, but no such luck.

The good news is that everything has been better since that first month.

Hang in there. Wishing you a speedy :bfp:


----------



## bec_v

I came off the BCPs last month and have had symptoms too, but I think its my mind playing tricks on me! I've been doing OPK's too and from these (unless they're a dodgy batch) then I haven't OV'd this cycle. In a way I'm hoping for my AF this month as at least I know somethings getting back to normal! 

On the plus side, doctors have said you can be MORE fertile when first coming off the pill - so there is some hope I suppose!! m:thumbup:


----------



## Legan

i got alot of pregnancy symptoms


----------



## orbsone

I was on the pill for nine years and when I came off it I had absolutlely no withdrawal symptoms. All I got back were horrible AF's that would last the full five days. Was not happy about that!

oooh just thought of one.....sex got better! Has anyone heard of the libdo reducing effects of the pill in some women????


----------



## BeccaB112509

I too am encountering symptoms. I stopped taking the pill 2 and a hlf weeks ago, and I can def say, I am having symtoms. I havent been emotional like crying or anything but I have been moody in a way that i am angry etc. I go to the loo more aften and I eat (get hungry) all the time or crazy times. I had my 1st vomit experience since I stopped the pill. Ive been on the pill since I was 16 (taking it regularly on time) I am 24 now. every female is different so I am taking a PT anyway to make sure. we are trying to get pregnant. so I:cloud9: hope I get pregnant soon.


----------



## BeccaB112509

I too am encountering symptoms. I stopped taking the pill 2 and a hlf weeks ago, and I can def say, I am having symtoms. I havent been emotional like crying or anything but I have been moody in a way that i am angry etc. I go to the loo more aften and I eat (get hungry) all the time or crazy times. I had my 1st vomit experience since I stopped the pill. Ive been on the pill since I was 16 (taking it regularly on time) I am 24 now. every female is different so I am taking a PT anyway to make sure. we are trying to get pregnant. so I:cloud9: hope I get pregnant soon.


----------



## jaydecamy

I have been off the pill for 1 month now, due to the cause of elevated blood pressure, was originally taking the pill for PCOS which I was diagnosed with 10yrs ago, I was interested to read other reviews which detailed the signs and symptoms post stopping the pill, I too also experience nausea, bloating extra headaches have even gained 2kgs, feeling very lethargic, just have no energy when trying to exercise I did try metformin a year ago, however it made me feel extremely nauseated so I stopped is there another alternative I have had only 1 menstrual cycle which only lasted 2 days.


----------



## jaydecamy

yes it is true the pill lowers your libido, I too have felt more pleasure since stopping the pill


----------



## Miss BabyBug

Hi ladies,

I am new to this site but thought i'd let you know my situation;

I stopped BCP (Cilest for 11 years) on 2 September 2011 and had to wait an agonising 106 days for my first 'real' period!

Now that its here it is very heavy and painful.

I have been taking Agnus Castus and EPO for about 8 weeks so i'm oping that my next cycle will be slightly more normal.

P.S i was going out of my mind with worry (106 days felt like an eternity!!)

Best of Luck
xx


----------



## iwantabub

I stopped taking the pill and I am due to ovulate tomorrow... we have just started trying for bubs ... 
Since I stopped taking the pill my uterus area feels bloated and cramps like the few days before I get my period usually... I have been to the toilet more frequently and the mood swings are subsidizing now... 

Hope this is normal... :l


----------



## iwantabub

I stopped taking the pill and I am due to ovulate tomorrow... we have just started trying for bubs ... 
Since I stopped taking the pill my uterus area feels bloated and cramps like the few days before I get my period usually... I have been to the toilet more frequently and the mood swings are subsidizing now... 

Hope this is normal... :l


----------



## Mischief

I stopped taking the pill and had two perfect 28 day cycles then one 36 day cycle. The only symptom I've noticed is hair loss. I've had this happen before so I'm not too upset, but it is a little freaky.


----------



## MindUtopia

The only thing I noticed that I would consider a 'side effect' of coming off the pill was bad skin break-outs (my skin loves the pill and it loves pregnancy, but anything else, it's a wreck) and ovulation cramping (just the 2-3 days around O). I'm not sure you can really call the the cramps a 'side effect' per se, as it's what my body should have been doing, but the yucky skin was annoying. Cycles (29 days) came back perfectly right away (after more than a decade on the pill) and I was pregnant the second month. But I totally think how you will feel depends on how you felt on your natural cycles before the pill and what sort of pill you were on, as some are harder on your body than others. Hope you are in fact pregnant though! Lots of people do get their BFPs right after they stop, so hopefully you'll be one of them. :thumbup: Good luck!!


----------

